# Search feature being impaired by side ads.



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

When I try to search for a post, part of the search box is overlaid by the side ads, and the button I'm supposed to click on to perform the search is inaccessible as a result, so I'm left unable to search.

Is there a trick I'm overlooking?

ETA: I swear I did this 3 times in a row with no success, but I just tried again, and it works. Maybe it depends on which side ad is being displayed.


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

Tim, you're right and not overlooking anything.

Annoyingly, some Flash ads assume they should always be on top.

I fixed the main culprit, but this might still happen from time to time as we don't always have individual ad toggles.

I might also look at pushing the pop-up menu to the left a bit, so it doesn't push into the sidebar.


----------

